# Anti-Build plugin



## padwini (Mar 10, 2014)

Anti-Build plugin, Minecraft? Is there a plugin that reserves a plot of land for someone, and is easy to install and use?


----------



## HomeWorld (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi padwini, if you have questions regarding OBS development and not minecraft, please ask.


----------



## dodgepong (Mar 10, 2014)

This post has nothing to do with OBS. Locking.


----------

